# How time flies.....



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A little while I seem to remember there was a thread running asking what had happened to one of our very much appreciated members....... he had not posted for a few days and members were getting concerned.... :crying:

Sorry Rayc not you before you get your hopes up - you were missed but this person that I am alluding to has come back with a vengeance (funny expression if you think of it, 'cos he's the most mild mannered poster on here - well nearly...) :smile2:

He is now back well and truly and at present his name is listed as the last poster on no less than 17 threads on the "Active Topics" page that I see..... :surprise:

Wow! is this some sort of record?

I am sure that others will join me in saying how good it is to see him being active on here, even in threads that he says he normally does not participate in..... 

Dave :grin2:

or maybe, he's just bored and has nothing to do??? (Unlikely though)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Naw, he is just trying to notch up his scores.>> He was possibly away looking at another old dog of a van to see if he can make a profit, well some of us do this.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I heard he hid in his van with all the blinds shut up Glencoe way for two days and never came out. He was besieged spotted by a well "Gnome" ex member.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He'll have gone to bed by now, he gets up early you know.:wink2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Getting ready to turn his clocks back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been cloned.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I heard he hid in his van with all the blinds shut up Glencoe way for two days and never came out. He was besieged spotted by a well "Gnome" ex member.


He should have said hello, I don't believe I was spotted anywhere by anyone, proof required, he's not an ex member either :roll: he's just tight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I retract tight and replace it with Shy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

clocks going back this week.why were we not reminded, nearly forgot.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> clocks going back this week.why were we not reminded, nearly forgot.
> 
> cabby


How quickly that time flew by, doesn't seem five minutes (as the saying goes) since the clocks went forward.
Jan


----------

